# Danfoss VLT 5000 mit MCT auslesen



## eisenbrandt (29 August 2010)

Ich möchte gern Danfoss Regler der 5000 er Serie mit MCT Software
auslesen. Verwende auch Adapter Adam 4520 . Jedoch habe ich bisher 
kein Erfolg . Meine Frage geht dahin was für eine Software Version brauche
ich , benutze im Moment 3.3 ? Und ist dies überhaupt mit diesem Adapter
noch möglich ? 

Danke für jede Antwort !!!


----------



## Perfektionist (30 August 2010)

eventuell beantwortet diese Seite:
http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Software+Download/MCT+10+overview.htm
ein paar Deiner Fragen. Ich persönlich bin nicht Anwender, jedoch höre ich weder von meinem Chef noch von einem Endkunden, die beide die Software mit Begeisterung einsetzen, keine Klagen.


----------



## Flinn (1 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> eventuell beantwortet diese Seite:
> http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Software+Download/MCT+10+overview.htm
> ein paar Deiner Fragen. Ich persönlich bin nicht Anwender, jedoch höre ich weder von meinem Chef noch von einem Endkunden, die beide die Software mit Begeisterung einsetzen, keine Klagen.


 
"...weder von meinem Chef ... noch von einem Endkunden ... keine Klagen."
=> also doch Klagen!? 

Ich hatte beim MCT Programm schon häufiger das Problem (bei unterschiedlichen FUs), dass plötzlich nicht mehr die im Umrichter aktiven Werte als Aktualwerte im MCT-Programm angezeigt werden, jedoch irgendwelche Werte (die zum Glück unsinnig waren, sonst wäre es nicht so schnell aufgefallen.) Nur nach USB Ziehen/Stecken wurden wieder die richtigen Werte angezeigt.

zu deinem Problem:
Den Adapter Adam 4520 kenne ich nicht. Geht es nicht per USB?

Edit: Sehe gerade, du sprichst von einem "Reglerr" "VLT5000". Meinst du überhaupt einen FU?

gruß, flinn


----------



## Perfektionist (1 September 2010)

Flinn schrieb:


> Den Adapter Adam 4520 kenne ich nicht. Geht es nicht per USB?
> Edit: Sehe gerade, du sprichst von einem "Reglerr" "VLT5000". Meinst du überhaupt einen FU?


Ts, ts, Hauptsache was geschrieben. Also mal für die, die nichtmal den Link bis zu Danfoss schaffen: der VLT5000 ist ein FU und der Vorgänger des FC302. Unterschied: der FC302 hat einen USB-Anschluss, der 5000er einen RS485-Anschluss zur Parametrierung u.a.


----------



## Flinn (1 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ts, ts, Hauptsache was geschrieben. Also mal für die, die nichtmal den Link bis zu Danfoss schaffen: der VLT5000 ist ein FU und der Vorgänger des FC302. Unterschied: der FC302 hat einen USB-Anschluss, der 5000er einen RS485-Anschluss zur Parametrierung u.a.


 
Lieber "Perfektionist",
im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich nicht nur etwas von meinem Chef gehoert, sondern schon viele sowohl VLT5000 F'U als auch VLT Aqua Drive FU selbst in Betrieb genommen. Und wieso sollte das MCT-Programm nicht vielleicht auch Macken beim Anschluss ueber RS232/RS485 haben? Häufig gibt es außerdem Probleme mit den zahlreichen Firmware-Versionen vom MCT-Programm / FU. Ich denke, das ist die häufigste Ursache, nicht online gehen zu können.


----------



## thomass5 (2 September 2010)

Auf welcher Com-Schnittstelle hängt Dein ADAM? USB->Ser. Wandler benutzen u.U. einen mit sehr hoher Nummer, welche von der Software nicht unterstützt wird. Ansonsten die Software von der Danfoss-Seite mit aktuellen Firmwares sollte klappen.

Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2010)

Also, es ist heute soweit: für alle, die darauf gewartet haben! Ich verliere nun die Contenance!

Flinn, Du bist sowas von einem xxxxxxxxxx! Erst erklärste den Leuten, dass Du keinen ADAM4520 kennst. Dann sagst Du, Du hättest ganz überlesen, dass da was von 5000 dasteht, "Regler", ob damit wirklich ein FU gemeint sei? Was sonst soll wohl damit gemeint sein? Ein Antriebs*REGLER!* Und nun schreibste auch noch, Du wärst der Danfoss-VLT-Papst mit tausenden Geräten Erfahrung. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn Du mit USB-Stecker bewaffnet an einem 5000er auf Schnittstellensuche gehen würdest. Trotz Erfahrung.

*naserümpf und wiederhochzieh*


----------



## Nordischerjung (2 September 2010)

Ich glaub ich hol mir mal ein Bier ... *ROFL*

Hast du zufällig noch irgend ein USB --> RS schiessmichtot Wandler Treiber installiert?
Ich hab auch ein Adam (4531 glaube ich), der hat ein echtes Problem mit einem anderen Wandler und funktioniert erst seid dem der andere deinstalliert ist


----------



## Flinn (2 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Also, es ist heute soweit: für alle, die darauf gewartet haben! Ich verliere nun die Contenance!
> 
> Flinn, Du bist sowas von einem xxxxxxxxxx! Erst erklärste den Leuten, dass Du keinen ADAM4520 kennst. Dann sagst Du, Du hättest ganz überlesen, dass da was von 5000 dasteht, "Regler", ob damit wirklich ein FU gemeint sei? Was sonst soll wohl damit gemeint sein? Ein Antriebs*REGLER!* Und nun schreibste auch noch, Du wärst der Danfoss-VLT-Papst mit tausenden Geräten Erfahrung. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn Du mit USB-Stecker bewaffnet an einem 5000er auf Schnittstellensuche gehen würdest. Trotz Erfahrung.
> 
> *naserümpf und wiederhochzieh*


 
Wenn Du auch technische Fragen hast, nehme ich gerne Stellung dazu.

Viele Grüße,
Flinn

PS: Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## falke69 (6 September 2010)

eisenbrandt schrieb:


> Meine Frage geht dahin was für eine Software Version brauche ich, benutze im Moment 3.3 ?



Schau mal auf der Danfoss Homepage. Dort ist die Version 3.14 Build 880 die aktuellste Version. Lade diese mal herunter und versuche es  mit dieser.

Verwendest Du eventuell noch eine alte DOS Version ?

Wichtig sind auch die Einstellungen im Adapter, Baudrate, Parität, Stop Bit...

Ich hatte da früher auch mal Probleme mit der Kommunikation, allerdings mit einer älteren Version mit DOS Bildschirmmaske.


Eine andere elegante Lösung ist die Benutzung des Profibus zur Parametrierung. Wenn Du ein PG mit z.B. einem CP5511 hast, dann kannst Du den FU auch über Profibus mit der Danfoss Software ansprechen und die Parameter auf diesem Weg ändern.


----------



## Sepp-80 (26 April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hätte eine frage bezüglich des ADAM Adapters.

Funktioniert ein anderer "günstiger" Adapter auch für diese Danfoss Regler?
Laut Danfoss wir ein Adapter mit erkennung der Datenflussrichtung benötigt, aber diese erkennung hat doch jeder günstige Adapter auch, oder?
Wird für den Danfoss die Echo funktion benötigt?

Mfg Sepp


----------



## thomass5 (26 April 2012)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht auf dem Satz "Wer billig kauft, kauft...." rumreiten. Es mag sein, das auch ein in der Anschaffung günstigerer Adapter funktioniert. Meine Erfahrung ist, der ADAM funktionierte bisher bei mir zu 100%. Ein vor vielen Jahren (ca. im Jahr 2001) getesteter anderer Adapter der laut HB ebenfalls der Spezifikation entspräche verschluckte sich gelegentlich. Ein paar Daten kamen am Rechner an, aber nicht alles. Wie es aktuell auf dem Markt aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da der ADAM noch lebt. Die neuen Umrichter kommen mittlerweile mit USB.

Thomas


----------



## RealDrive (26 April 2012)

Hallo,

aktuell verwende ich diesen Wandler : 
USB-485-Mini/OP _USB zu RS-485-Wandler
_Vorteil - benötigt keine seperate Spannungsversorgung (wird vom PC/Notebook über USB versorgt).
kostet ca. 90,- Euro.
www.cti-lean.com

Hätte nichts dagegen wenn es günstiger währe.
Entscheidend ist dass die Wandler eine ausreichend hohe 
galvanische Trennung (Isolationsspannung 3000V) aufweisen sollten.

Gruß


----------



## Sepp-80 (27 April 2012)

Erstmals möchte ich danke sagen bezüglich der schnellen Antworten.

Ich verstehe die Meinung von thomass5 das für den gewerblichen Gebrauch nur Equipment mit entsprechender Qualität und 100% Funktionsganrantie zum Einsatz kommen sollte, aber für die kleineren Anwendung im privaten Einsatz (Nachbarschaftshilfe) kostet es mich Überwindung einen RS 485 Adapter für 100 Euro zu kaufen. Mir ist auch Bekannt, dass man sich solch einen Adapter nicht nur für diesen einen Anwendungsfall zulegt sondern dass die RS 485, 422 oder RS232 ein leben lang benötigt werden.

Zurück zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage:
Hatte eventuell jemand gute Erfahrungen mit günstigeren Adaptern so bei ca 10-30 Euro.

Für was ist die AB/Zuschaltung der Echofunktion nützlich bzw für welche Anwendungen ist dies sinnvoll?

Mfg Sepp


----------



## magus111 (1 Mai 2012)

Hallo 
falke69 hat recht du kannst alle mir bekannten VLT Serien ab den 5000 per Profibus auslesen wie das mit den alten 3000 ist müsste ich nachprüfen .
So jetzt zum problem bei den ADAM kann es vorkommen das man dort in verbindung mit WIN 7 probleme bekommen kann ist mir selbst auch schon passirt. Es ist ein kleines Treiber problem, es soll daran liegen das ADAM vor ein paar Jahren mal die Chips intern getauscht hat ...
Lösungsansätze gibt es 2-X einmal müstest du schauen wen du den Treiber installiert hast steht da unter Systemsteuerung wirklich ADAM oder was anderes ? Wen was anderes steht ist die warscheinlichkeit das es daran liegt schon recht hoch. Mögliche abhilfe den richtigen ADAM treiber laden kann  leider kann ich greade an den Treiebr nicht dran da ich den auf der Arbeit habe  Zweite möglichkeit du wirfst den Virtuellen PC an und machst es darüber dan sollte das gehen da funst auch das Softwareupdate von den FU´s was nur Danfoss und den Partnerfirmen vorbehalten ist !!! (aus guten Grund)<br>Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

Magus111
P.s. alles wird gut


----------



## doctorVLT (2 Mai 2012)

*Vlt 5000*

Servus,

letztlich geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

500er VLT´s wurden schon 2008 nicht mehr gebaut und haben da schon älter nur ne RS485 Schnittstelle die über Wandler benutzbar ist.

Wie schon gesagt enpfehle ich welche von ADAM oder CTi....beide gehen. Brauchen aber Traiber da sie COM-Port simulieren.

Software ist aktuell MCT 10.....seit 2004 auf´m Markt. Mit der kann man alle VLT´s einfach auslesen und speichern, protokollieren, Scops machen usw. Aber mann muss halt Port / Gerät einstellen (Baudrate, Adresse usw.....wie am Bus.

5000er sind da etwas träger als neuere FC´s....aber gehen genauso auszulesen. Klemme 68 ist P- Datenleitung und 69 N- Datenleitung.

Von anderen Billigkonvertern kann ich nur abraten. a) Protokoll wird evtl. nicht richtig übertragen....fehlerhafte Kommunikation. b) keine galv. Trennung!

Der günstigste der mit VLT´s geht ist der RS232 auf 485 Konverter, der aber separater 24V als Versorgung braucht (an allen FU´s an Klemme 12/13 und 20 abgreifbar). Name ist ADAM 4520....kostet so 50 bis 60€.

Gruß


----------

